# Automatiser le partage de connexion ?



## tech-devil (1 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je recherche un moyen d’automatiser l’ouverture du partage de connexion lorsque je me connecte au bluetooth de ma voiture. 

Avez-vous une idée de comment faire ? J’ai testé avec l’application Raccourci mais je ne trouve pas l’action pour activer le partage de connexion.

Je vous en remercie d’avance !


----------



## Yohan32 (3 Mai 2020)

tech-devil a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> Je recherche un moyen d’automatiser l’ouverture du partage de connexion lorsque je me connecte au bluetooth de ma voiture.
> 
> ...



Salut, j’ai eu le même problème que toi et j’ai la solution mais pour ça il faut passer par le jailbreak.
il faut installer Activator qui est une application bien plus ancienne que raccourci l’application de Apple qui a été copié d’activator justement qui offre breaucoup plus de possibilités.
Si tu veut plus d’info demande moi.
 Par contre à l’heure actuelle le jailbreak ne marche  que jusqu’a iOS 13.3, si tu a fait la maj cette solution n’est plus viable


----------



## cham (4 Février 2021)

Bonjour, je me posais la même question, est-ce qu'il y a du nouveau à part le jailbreak ? Merci


----------



## lilou2 (16 Février 2021)

cham a dit:


> Bonjour, je me posais la même question, est-ce qu'il y a du nouveau à part le jailbreak ? Merci


Non pas pour le moment malheureusement


----------



## cybervince (3 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour,
J'ai le même besoin. A première vue, la situation n'a pas changé avec iOS 15.
Vous confirmez ?


----------



## lilou2 (3 Octobre 2021)

Non


----------



## dorninem (13 Novembre 2021)

Ce n'est pas parfait loin de la mais c'est possible via l'installation du petit morceau de script suivant, puis dans Automatisation execution du raccourci lorsque le mobile se connecte au bluetooth de la voiture.
Deux problèmes, dingue que Apple continue de faire la moitié des trucs..., :
1) notif et il faut cliquer pour lancer, arrivée sur bonne page pour activer le partage
2) dingue rien n'existe quand le mobile se déconnecte du bluetooth (ou du wifi etc...)

https://www.icloud.com/.../119da84eb2564c4f9b017ef3372516e8


----------

